# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  القلعة الحمراء تدهش الأفارقة وتنال إشادة الكاف

## yassirali66

*


أدهش المظهر البديع الذي بدت عليه القلعة الحمراء في انطلاقة مباريات  المجموعة الثالثة لبطولة المحليين الأشقاء الافارقة الذين تابعوا مباراتي  الكاميرون والكنغو وساحل العاج ومالي من داخل الاستاد الذي لبس حلة زاهية  قبل انطلاقة اللقاء الأول في كل جوانبه وظهر في أفضل حال بعد أن بذل أهل  المريخ جهدا كبيرا لتجهيزه لهذه المناسبة منذ فترة طويلة، ووجد استاد  المريخ الإشادة من عدد كبير من مسؤولي الكاف الذين كانوا حضورا في  المباراتين وثمنوا الجهد الكبير الذي بذل في الاستاد الذي استوفى كافة  اشتراطات الكاف، حيث أكد مسؤولو الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم أن استاد  المريخ هو الملعب الأفضل والأكثر جاهزية من بين كل الملاعب السودانية التي  استضافت البطولة الحالية.
وكان عدد كبير من قيادات الكاف حضورا في  المباراتين بقيادة عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد وهشام العمراني السكرتير ومحمد  روراوة وقرن شطة وأعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية للكاف وعدد كبير من الصحفيين  وأجهزة الإعلام في الدول الافريقية المختلفة والذين أشادوا جميعا بالمظهر  البديع للاستاد وبتوفر كافة الشروط المطلوبة في الملعب.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*حياتو يتغزل في القلعة الحمراء.. وصقور الجديان تختتم إعدادها لمواجهة اليوغندي


 وجد  ملعب استاد المريخ الذي استضاف أمس افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بلقاء  الكاميرون والكنغو إشادة كبيرة بعد التحديثات التي طرأت عليه مؤخراً، وكان  الملعب لبس حلية زاهية بعد أن تم فرش المضمار الذي تم استيراده مؤخراً  للملعب، وأشاد عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي بالملعب مبيناً أنه يعد  واحد من أفضل الملاعب في أفريقيا، فيما ذكر الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن هذا  الأمر ليس غريباً على جمال الوالي الذي ظل يولي الملعب اهتماماً متعاظماً  ليكون بهذا الشكل المشرف ويصبح فخراً للسودان، وكان مدربا منتخب الكاميرون  والكنغو سجلا إشادة كبيرة بالملعب.
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*ناس معتصم ديل دفعوا حاجة و اللا كلام سااااهي 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*كلام بس الله يخلي لينا الوالي الغالي 
*

----------


## النســــــ24ــر

*هو الكلام بفلووس ناس المعتصم فالحين في الكلام
الدوار عليهم هم بقيام طقرة في كل الملاعب عشان نكون الاتحاد عمل
حتي الزريبة كمان يرحموها شوية باقي متعودة علي المعونات
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*هو الزعيم وكفى
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لله درك يا مريخ

دائما" لك القدح المعلى
فى رفعة الشأن السودانى

دائما" وجها" مشرقا"
للسودان
                        	*

----------

